# Tool zum konvertieren von Pixel in Vector gefunden



## megabit (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe hier sehr oft gelesen, dass Hilfe benötigt wird Pixelgrafiken für diverse Druckangelegenheiten in Vectoren zu wandeln.

Ich selbst erstelle die meisten Logos in Photoshop und baue die dann in Illustrator nach.

Nun habe ich einen Link gefunden zu einer Seite, wo jeder kostenlos seine Pixelbilder hochfahren kann und nach ein paar wenigen Einstellungen (und ein paar Sekunden bis Minuten) kann man sein Vectorbild als EPS ebenfalls kostenloe herunterladen.

Ich habe das mit einem kürzlich erstellten Logo getestet und ich bin begeistert. Ein wenig nacharbeit ist manchmal nötig aber das ist dann nur noch ein Kinderspiel. Keine überlappenden Pfade und schön aufgeräumt. Man muss nur noch ein paar Pfade gruppieren.

Selbst Fotos lassen sich mit einem erstaunlich guten Ergebnis Vectorisieren. 

Hier mal der Link

http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/

Probiert es mal selbst aus. Ihr werdet begeistert sein.


----------



## schleckerbeck (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

danke für den Link. Funktioniert wirklich erstaunlich gut. Besonders wenn man Bilder vektorisieren will.

sc.


----------



## MCX (8. Dezember 2007)

kann die seite auch nur empfehlen !... erst dachte ich bei den beispielen, dass das ja mal wieder nur son fake sein kann um kunden anzulocken, aber ich hatte mich da getäuscht. funktioniert wirklich besser als das vektorisieren von adobe... einfach hammer, und das kostenlos


----------



## Roman-studios (8. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert der Link nicht...


----------



## Roman-studios (9. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt geht es bei mir auch...


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Benutzt diesen Link, bringt euch weiter.
> Kann man sein Bild hochladen und das Programm macht es euren Einstellungen nach.
> Besser als Corel Trace und Co.
> 
> Peez



Hmmm... 
Erstmal gucken, dann posten


----------



## megabit (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe die SUFU benutzt. Aber bitte erkläre mir wie ich auf den von dir angesprochenxen Link hätte kommen sollen.

Wenn du das doch schon gefunden hast ist das doch ok aber in so einem versteckten Link ist das keine leichte Hilfe für viele Fragenden.

Ein "hier der Link" taucht halt bei einer vernünftigen Frage in der SUFU nicht auf.


----------



## ink (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok.
Hast recht, sollte auch nicht so rüberkommen wie "Ich habs als Erster entdeckt".
Es war nur 6 Threads drunter.
Entschuldige wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist.
Wieder Freunde? 

Peez


----------



## megabit (12. Dezember 2007)

Klaro. Kein Problem. Habs wirklich nicht gesehen.


----------



## k3itall (10. Januar 2010)

versucht Inkscape 

das Tool ist kostenlos und besonders für einfach Logos und Schriften einfach bei Weitem besser wie Vector Magic !!
macht wirklich perfekte Kanten und Rundungen...

k3itall


----------

